# Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload



## Mocireg (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

heute abend hat mich meine Freundin ganz aufgewühlt angerufen und mir erklärt, ihre kleine Schwester sei in eine InternetKostenfalle getappt.

Hier die Fakten:

Die Schwester meiner Freundin ist 14 Jahre alt
Sie hat sich unter falschem Namen und Adresse, und falschem Geburtsdatum für den 14-tägigen Testaccount auf der Seite http://www.firstload.de angemeldet. Zur Verifizierung wurde jedoch die richtig Email Adresse angegeben.
Sie hat es versäumt innerhalb des 14-tägigen Testzeitraums zu kündigen und so entstand ein 24-monatiges Vertragsverhältnis dessen monatliche gebühr von 7,90 € im vorhinein für die 24 ´Monate zu zahlen sei.
Die entsprechende Mahnung mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung über ca. 90,- € ging heute per Email bei ihr ein. Ob auch Schriftverkehr erfolgte ist zur Zeit noch nicht nach zu vollziehen, da die falsch angegebene Postadresse zwar ausgedacht, jedoch tatsächlich existent ist.
Vor lauter Angst über die möglichen Folgen hat die Schwester meiner Freundin ihren Email-Account gelöscht. Somit ist auch die erhaltene Mahnung nicht mehr abrufbar.

Meines Erachtens ist der abgeschlossene Vertrag schwebend unwirksam, da die Schwester meiner Freundin deutlich minderjährig ist, der Taschengeldparagraph nicht zieht, da sie keins erhält und die Eltern von der ganzen Sache auch nichts wussten, sie also ihr ausdrückliches Einverständnis nicht gegeben haben.
Einige Fragen bleiben aber noch: Könnte ihr seitens firstload Betrug vorgeworfen werden mit dem Hintergrund sich absichtlich durch Verwendung falscher Daten Leistungen erschlichen zu haben? Wenn ja, wäre davon auszugehen, dass Firstload diesen Schritt unternimmt?
Und: Kann Firstload, da eine Personenermittlung über die angegeben (falschen) Daten nicht möglich ist, die korrekten Adressdaten vom Freemailanbieter erhalten? (Der Account wurde heute gelöscht)

Sry für diesen Megathread. Schonmal Dank an alle die sich bis hierher durchgelesen haben. Wär echt dankbar für Antworten oder Ratschläge wie am besten weiter vorzugehen ist.

LG Mocireg


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Mocireg,Du hast Dich schon sehr gut eingelesen.
Nochmal kurz hier nachlesen (insbesondere die Diskussion im Link am Ende).
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Betrug vorwerfen werden die natürlich trotzdem,na und?

Zum "Problem" der Datenherausgabe durch den Provider
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## Caramba (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Mocireg schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner Freundin ist 14 Jahre alt
> Sie hat sich unter falschem Namen und Adresse, und falschem Geburtsdatum für den 14-tägigen Testaccount auf der Seite Firstload.de - Dein Access ins Usenet angemeldet.



Im Normalfall stornieren solche Anbieter die Verträge, wenn sie einen Minderjährigkeitsnachweis vorliegen haben. Solange Deine Schwester nicht die Daten Deiner Eltern, oder von Dir missbraucht hat, sollte die Angabe von falschen Daten nicht so problematisch sein. 

Wenn die Daten z. B. von Deinen Eltern sind, wir der Anbieter wahrscheinlich sagen, dass nicht eindeutig festgestellt werden kann, ob die Anmeldung nicht doch von den Eltern selbst vollzogen wurde. 

Aber genrell gilt, das ist eine Kulanzregelung! Das heißt sie sind nicht verpflichtet dazu.



Mocireg schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist der abgeschlossene Vertrag schwebend unwirksam, da die Schwester meiner Freundin deutlich minderjährig ist, der Taschengeldparagraph nicht zieht, da sie keins erhält und die Eltern von der ganzen Sache auch nichts wussten, sie also ihr ausdrückliches Einverständnis nicht gegeben haben.



Das ist auch so eine Sache. Genrell ist diese Annahme schon richtig. Wenn aber deine Schwester ausdrücklich bestätigt hat, dass sie volljährig ist, handelt es sich hier um Betrug. Firstload könnte Deine Schwester diesbezüglich anzeigen, da sie vorsätzlich gelogen/betrogen hat. 



Mocireg schrieb:


> Einige Fragen bleiben aber noch: Könnte ihr seitens firstload Betrug vorgeworfen werden mit dem Hintergrund sich absichtlich durch Verwendung falscher Daten Leistungen erschlichen zu haben?



Hm, ja das könnte ihr vorgeworfen werden. 



Mocireg schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wäre davon auszugehen, dass Firstload diesen Schritt unternimmt?



Nun ja, wie bereits gesagt, ich denke in diesem Fall    k ö n n t e    hier eine Kulanzregelung getroffen werden. 



Mocireg schrieb:


> Und: Kann Firstload, da eine Personenermittlung über die angegeben (falschen) Daten nicht möglich ist, die korrekten Adressdaten vom Freemailanbieter erhalten? (Der Account wurde heute gelöscht)



Ich denke nicht, dass der Freemailanbieter so unseriös arbeitet und die Daten an Dritte weitergibt. Ich glaub auch nicht das Firstload das versuchen wird. 

Es ist halt die Frage, stimmen denn irgendwelche Daten, die angegeben wurden? z.B. die Telefonnummer? ... Dann könnte hier telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen werden. 


Ein kurzer Anruf (mit unterdrückter Nummer) beim Support sollte klären, ob hier Kulanz greift und wie weiter verfahren werden kann. Ich denke es wäre hilfreich dies zu klären, anstatt das einfach mal so laufen zu lassen...


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Anruf (mit unterdrückter Nummer) beim Support sollte klären...



:dagegen:
​@ Caramba, mach dem armen Mocireg und vor allem der Freundin seiner Schwester doch nicht unnötig Angst!

Wenn der Österreichische Anbieter meint gegen das minderjährige Vorgehen vorgehen zu wollen, dann macht er das auch ohne deinen nicht ganz klugen Vorschlag. Der Support ist in der Regel nicht einsichtig, was eine Kulanzregelung betrifft und schon gar nicht telefonisch. Nicht wenige zahlen, obwohl sie gar nicht müssten - das ist gängige Praxis! Außerdem besteht keinerlei Rechtsanspruch auf Nachweis der Minderjährigkeit, zumal das Kind ja dann seine echten Daten rausgben würde. Momentan ist sie anonym, der Anbieter hat lediglich die eMailadresse und die kann er behalten, wenn er will.


----------



## Caramba (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

:dafuer:

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, sie soll den Nachweis gleich schicken. Nur sich telefonisch einfach mal informieren. Dabei muss man ja nicht seinen richtigen Namen angegeben. 

Wie schon gesagt, die meisten Online-Dienstleister verhalten sich bei Anmeldungen von Minderjährigen kulant. Ich denke auch bei Firstload wär ein Versuch es wert. Damit könnte man die ganze Sache auf jeden Fall dann einfach und sauber abschließen.... 

Wenn keine Kulanzregelung möglich ist, na dann hat man doch auch nichts verloren. 

Einfach alles ignorieren und nicht beantworten ist auch nicht immer der richtige Weg. Ich glaube viele vergessen, dass hier übers Internet rechtsgültige Verträge (sogenannte Fernabsatzverträge) abgeschlossen werden. Diese gelten genauso wie ganz normale Verträge, auch  ohne Unterschrift, wenn sie nach den dafür geltenden Bestimmungen (Widerrufsbelehrung etc.) abgeschlossen wurden. 

Das Einhalten dieser Verträge kann auch vor Gericht geltend gemacht werden. ... KANN... klar muss nicht. Aber aus rechtlicher Sicht besteht die Möglichkeit.


----------



## bernhard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die meisten Online-Dienstleister verhalten sich bei Anmeldungen von Minderjährigen kulant.


Quatsch mit Soße.

Der Gesetzgeber schützt Kinder und Jugendliche vor den Gefahren, die Erwachsene bestehen müssen. Wer kein Recht hat, ist nicht kulant, wenn er "verzichtet".


----------



## Mocireg (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> :dafuer:
> ....


Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten. Ich versuch mal die restlichen Fragen so gute es geht zu kären. 



> Wenn die Daten z. B. von Deinen Eltern sind, wir der Anbieter wahrscheinlich sagen, dass nicht eindeutig festgestellt werden kann, ob die Anmeldung nicht doch von den Eltern selbst vollzogen wurde.



Der Name ist ein absoluter Fantasiename die Adresse jedoch eine real existierende in einem Nachbarort. Das googlen der Adresse brachte ans Licht, dass es sich um die Anschrift eines kleinen Einzelhandels handelt.



> Ich denke nicht, dass der Freemailanbieter so unseriös arbeitet und die Daten an Dritte weitergibt. Ich glaub auch nicht das Firstload das versuchen wird



In den "AGB's" des Freemailanbieters steht, dass die personenbezogenen Daten auf Anfrage und bei berechtigtem Interesse an dritte weitergegeben wird. Bleibt zu klären ob es sich hier um berechtigtes Interesse handelt. Der Account wurde ja gelöscht und sollten die Daten noch bestehen so hoffe ich, dass der Freemailer sich vorher gut überlegt warum ein Unternehmen Interesse an Daten minderjähriger Kunden hat.



> Es ist halt die Frage, stimmen denn irgendwelche Daten, die angegeben wurden? z.B. die Telefonnummer?



Außer der korrekten Email Adresse wurden alle Daten falsch angegeben. Außer über den Freemailer oder evtl IP-Verfolgung (soweit ich weiß aber strafbar) dürften sie nicht an die richtige Adresse kommen.,

So hoffe das wars

Dank und Gruß
Mocireg


----------



## Mocireg (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Sorry, das große Zitat ganz oben ist versehentlich entstanden, es hat nichts mit dem Rest zu tun. Hab' das mit dem zitieren einzelner Textstellen noch nicht ganz raus.


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> Im Normalfall stornieren solche Anbieter die Verträge, wenn sie einen Minderjährigkeitsnachweis vorliegen haben.


Wie Reducal schon sagt, in der Praxis läuft das anders, da wird fröhlich weitergefordert. Warum sollte man dann aussergerichtlich irgendwas vorlegen insbesondere wenn die Gegenseite bisher unvollständige Daten hat


> Solange Deine Schwester nicht die Daten Deiner Eltern, oder von Dir missbraucht hat, sollte die Angabe von falschen Daten nicht so problematisch sein.


Warum sollte die Verwendung von Daten der Verwandten problematischer sein?


> Wenn die Daten z. B. von Deinen Eltern sind, wir der Anbieter wahrscheinlich sagen, dass nicht eindeutig festgestellt werden kann, ob die Anmeldung nicht doch von den Eltern selbst vollzogen wurde.


Ja und? Ist doch deren Problem wenn die keine vernünftige Verifizierung vornehmen.


> Aber genrell gilt, das ist eine Kulanzregelung! Das heißt sie sind nicht verpflichtet dazu.


Was für eine Kulanzreglung? Keine Ansprüche gegen Leute geltend zu machen mit denen kein Vertrag besteht?


> Wenn aber deine Schwester ausdrücklich bestätigt hat, dass sie volljährig ist, handelt es sich hier um Betrug. Firstload könnte Deine Schwester diesbezüglich anzeigen, da sie vorsätzlich gelogen/betrogen hat.


Völliger Quatsch! Wenn flunkern beim Geburtsdatum strafbar wäre kannst Du beinah jede Frau über 30 in den Knast schicken.
Entscheidend ist der Vorsatz. Es muss geflunkert werden *um zu* bescheissen. Wer gar nicht erkennt, dass es was kostet ist kein Zechpreller.



> Wie schon gesagt, die meisten Online-Dienstleister verhalten sich bei Anmeldungen von Minderjährigen kulant.


Die gesetzlichen Reglungen sind eindeutig (vgl § 108 BGB) warum soll man da um Kulanz  winseln?



> Einfach alles ignorieren und nicht beantworten ist auch nicht immer der richtige Weg. Ich glaube viele vergessen, dass hier übers Internet rechtsgültige Verträge (sogenannte Fernabsatzverträge) abgeschlossen werden.


Das ist natürlich eine unerwartete Wendung, Verträge können über das Internet abgeschlossen werden.





> Diese gelten genauso wie ganz normale Verträge, auch  ohne Unterschrift, wenn sie nach den dafür geltenden Bestimmungen (Widerrufsbelehrung etc.) abgeschlossen wurden.


Was bringt Dich auf die Idee dass diese Voraussetzungen bei den gängigen Nutzlosprojekten eingehalten werden? 


> Das Einhalten dieser Verträge kann auch vor Gericht geltend gemacht werden. ... KANN... klar muss nicht. Aber aus rechtlicher Sicht besteht die Möglichkeit.


Zeigt ja die gigantische Quote an Klageverfahren von Nutzlosanbietern. Die scheinen Sorge zu haben, dass sie vor Gericht- wie im echten Leben- nachweisen müssen, dass eine Einigung über Preis und Leistung zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## BatmanF1 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Mocireg schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist der abgeschlossene Vertrag schwebend unwirksam, da die Schwester meiner Freundin deutlich minderjährig ist,


 
Hier wäre zunächst zu prüfen ob überhaupt ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist - was durchaus zweifelhaft sein könnte. Ist garkein Vertrag zustande gekommen, so kann dieser auch nicht schwebend unwirksam sein. 

Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn man diese Fälle etwas abstrakter formulieren würde. Also z.B. "Minderjährige A hat sich auf der Intenetpräsenz des Anbieters B angemeldet. A hat den versteckten Kostenhinweis auf der Internetpräsenz nicht gesehen. Ist A gegenüber B zur Zahlung verpflichtet?" Dann könnte man meiner laienhaften Meinung nach auch mehr zu dem Fall sagen, ohne daß man vielleicht mir dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Konflikt kommt.


----------



## technofreak (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Teleton schrieb:


> Zeigt ja die gigantische Quote an Klageverfahren von Nutzlosanbietern. Die scheinen Sorge zu haben, dass sie vor Gericht- wie im echten Leben- nachweisen müssen, dass eine Einigung über Preis und Leistung zustande gekommen ist.


jau, ganze vier Stück (in über drei Jahren bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen)  
und alle mit Ohrfeigen  für  die Nutzlosanbieter.  

( bitte jetzt nicht mit den albernen  Versäumnisurteilen  und  ähnlichem  Quatsch kommen, die als Verunsicherungskampagnen  auf einschlägigen Pseudoinformationsseiten der Nutzlos- und Inkassostalker als Rauchbomben eingesetzt werden, um unerfahrene  User zu benebeln. ) 

Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, dass hier jemand ein bewußt irreführende  Informationen verbreiten  will. 
Warum wohl? 

Falls das beabsichtigt ist. möge sich den Betreffende mal anschauen, wie lange schon das Forum existiert und  sich sagen lassen,  dass solche Aktionen  seit 8 Jahren zum Alltagsgeschäft dieses  Forums gegen Computerbetrug gehören. Da lächeln wir doch nur müde drüber...


----------



## Caramba (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



technofreak schrieb:


> Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, dass hier jemand ein bewußt irreführende  Informationen verbreiten  will.
> Warum wohl?



Was heißt hier bewußt irreführende Informationen? In welche Schublade willst Du mich da denn schieben? Finde ich ein bisschen unverschämt, ehrlich gesagt. 

Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Anbieter (sei es ein Nutzlos-Anbieter oder nicht egal) sehr wohl seine Internetpräsenz und auch sein Anmeldeverfahren so aufbauen, dass es den rechtlichen Ansprüchen nachkommt. Damit wäre es möglich einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag abzuschließen. 

Ob dies bei Firstload der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen. Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. 

Wenn ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande kommt und explizit bestätigt wird, dass man volljährig ist, obwohl dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, handelt es sich um Betrug. 

....


----------



## spacereiner (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



> dass man volljährig ist, obwohl dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, handelt es sich um Betrug.


 
Schwachsinn!



> Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Anbieter (sei es ein Nutzlos-Anbieter oder nicht egal) sehr wohl seine Internetpräsenz und auch sein Anmeldeverfahren so aufbauen, dass es den rechtlichen Ansprüchen nachkommt


 
Interessante Aussage
Hör auf hier die Leute verrückt zu machen


----------



## Caramba (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

interessante wahre Aussage


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> Wenn ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande kommt und explizit bestätigt wird, dass man volljährig ist, obwohl dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, handelt es sich um Betrug. .


Quatsch  mit Soße. Wenn vom  User ( egal wie alt er ist ) ausgegangen wird,  dass es sich um ein kostenloses Angebot  handelt und  bewußt irreführend dies vom Nutzlosanbieter so vermittelt wird, liegt kein Vertrag vor.

Hör  auf hier  Mist zu verbreiten. Der (Stall)geruch der  Ecke  ist kaum noch zu verbergen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



Caramba schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Anbieter (sei es ein Nutzlos-Anbieter oder nicht egal) sehr wohl seine Internetpräsenz und auch sein Anmeldeverfahren so aufbauen, dass es den rechtlichen Ansprüchen nachkommt. Damit wäre es möglich einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag abzuschließen.


Und? Wie oft willst Du uns mit der Nachricht, dass man auch im Internet Verträge abschliessen kann überraschen? Natürlich kann man ein Internetangebot so ausgestalten dass Verträge zustande kommen. Als seriöser Anbieter kann man sich z.B. hier Anregungen holen
Praxis-Beitrge zu den Themen Abmahnung, Widerrufsrecht, eBay, Studien, Interviews, Marketing, Usability, Suchmaschinen und Sicherheit.  shopbetreiber-blog.de
Nur machen das Nutzlosanbieter nicht (sonst wären sie ja auch keine Nutzlosanbieter sondern "normale" Anbieter). Du hast das Geschäftsmodell nicht verstanden.


> Wenn ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande kommt


Kommt er aber nicht





> und explizit bestätigt wird, dass man volljährig ist, obwohl dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, handelt es sich um Betrug.


Nochmal: Nicht jedes Abweichen von der Wahrheit ist gleich ein Betrug. Sondern nur dann wenn ich Betrugsvorsatz habe, also täusche um den Anderen um seine Kohle zu bringen. In etwa so: "Hey super, ein tolles Onlineangebot, da melde ich mich an und mache mich älter, weil ich minderjährig bin brauche ich für die erschlichenen Leistungen ja eh nicht zahlen". Das setzt positive Kenntnis vom Preis voraus (Kind hätte Preis sehen können reicht nicht). Wer gar nicht weiss, dass es kostet kann keine Zeche prellen.


----------



## BatmanF1 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Um den Straftatbestand des Betruges zu erfüllen muß derjenige bereits bei Vertragsabschluß die Absicht haben, die daraus resultierenden zivilrechtlichen Verbindlichkeiten nicht zu erfüllen. Mit den Nutzlosanbietern kommt aber garkein Vertrag zustande. Also kann man auch nicht die Absicht haben, seine Verbindlichkeiten aus diesem Vertrag nicht zu begleichen, da der Vertrag nicht existiert. Sollte doch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein, so müßte man beweisen, daß derjenige bereits bei Vertragsabschluß die Absicht hatte, seine Verbindlichkeiten nicht zu bezahlen. Dieser Nachweis dürfte sehr schwierig bis unmöglich sein. In diesem Zusammenhang von Betrug zu sprechen ist also vollkommener Schwachsinn.


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Hallo...öhm ich hoffe ich kann dieses Thread benutzen..ich hbe ein ähnliches PPorblem..mir wird vorgeeworfen mich  bei schnell-downloaden.com angemeldet zu haben udn habe auch eine Rechnung von 96 euro bekommen....ka anscheinend hat jemand meine E.mail adresse, adresse namen etc dort eingetragen...ich hab denen geschirbeen das ich nnie auf ihrer Seite war , und ich auch noch keine 18 bin udn somit ja jemand ein anderes Datum angegebn haben muss und damit müsse der Verrtag doch nicht gültig sein, oder?
ich hab die Mail mal kopiert:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit:

Sie haben am 24.12.2008 den Zugang zum kostenpflichtigen Dienst http://schnell-downloaden.com bestellt. Im sofort sichtbaren Bereich der Internetseite wird der Interessent durch die Preiskennzeichnung vorab sehr deutlich darüber informiert, dass bei einer Bestellung weitere Kosten entstehen.

2) Um an diesem Angebot teilnehmen zu können, muss der Interessent seine persönlichen Daten und seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben. Außerdem muss den AGB zugestimmt und die Eingabe mit dem Knopf "Anmelden" abgeschlossen werden. Werden die AGB nicht akzeptiert, ist der Bestellprozess nicht möglich!

3) Um die Bestellung zu legitimieren, nutzt die aspirate GmbH das sog. Double-Opt-In-Verfahren: Dies bedeutet, dass bei der Bestellung die AGB akzeptiert wurden, an die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ein Bestätigungslink gesendet - in der ein sog. Bestätigungslink eingebettet ist sowie die Widerrufsbelehrung und die AGB in Textform - und aktiviert wurde, sodass eine Willensbekundung zum Vertrag vorliegt.

Nach der Aktivierung des Bestätigungslinks bekommt der Kunde die Zugansdaten und nochmals die Widerrufsbelehrung sowie die AGB in Textform per Email übersandt. 

4) Da innerhalb von 14 Tagen (zzgl. Feiertage) kein Widerruf erfolgte, wurde die Rechnung per Post und per Email zugesendet.

5) Bitte beachten Sie: Die Kosten sind nicht von der Intensität der Nutzung des Angebots abhängig, sondern von der Vertragslaufzeit.

Unter diesen Umständen können wir Ihre Reklamation nicht nachvollziehen, da wir Ihnen die von Ihnen bestellte Leistung zugänglich gemacht und erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist in Rechnung gestellt haben. Wir fordern Sie daher auf, die Rechnung fristgerecht zu bezahlen, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden.


----------



## spacereiner (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



> damit müsse der Vertrag doch nicht gültig sein, oder


Lies mal meine Sigi


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Hab ich was überlesen? oder was meinst du genau?
sry wenn ich so blöd frag, aber hab echt Panik wegen dem Stuff


----------



## spacereiner (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Das hier
Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

aahh dankeschön..und sry nochmal^^


----------



## Rita-Yan (26 Januar 2009)

*Jaja schon wieder mal Firstload . . .*

Ja wie schon der Titel verät ich habe heute ne E - Mail bekommen mit einen Betrag von irgenwas € aber ich bin noch minderjährig und kann das nicht zählen . Also es war so ich wollte mich bei Firstload anmelden und habe dan die AGB gelesen und gesehen das das nix für miderjährige ist und hab abgebrochen (PS ich hab falsche Daten angegeben wie z.B. Adresse usw. ) aber dan bekamm ich eine E - Mail und die haben mich trotzdem regestriert . Ich hab denen zürück geschrieben das ich des abgebrochen hatte und so , (PS ich hab die Software oder so net 1 mal benutzt ) meine Freundin hatte gesagt wen die mir schon Drohen kann ich das auch machen also hab ich denen gedroht das ich die Anzeigen könnte durch zwang der Anmeldung und wollte jetzt wissen ich kann in solch Situation kein kühlen Kopf mehr behalten ich bitte um Rat was soll ich nun tun ? . . . :unzufrieden:
LG Rita - Yan


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Schau mal ganz oben auf diese Seite, da steht viel zum Lesen.

... und auch deine Antwort.



Ansonsten: Geh zu den Eltern, lass die oben lesen und entscheiden. Klappt auch.


----------



## Rita-Yan (26 Januar 2009)

*Jaja Firstload . . .*

Puh danke Leute irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz erleichtert . . . :smile:


----------

